# VANCOUVER | 1575 West Georgia | 81m | 26 fl | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful scalloped balconies. 
Demo of the existing building on this site will begin soon. 

Details : http://council.vancouver.ca/20160202/documents/p2.pdf


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Photos by Mcminsen 

The existing building has been fenced off. It's likely that the demolition work will begin soon.



















Photos by Klaus Johansson


----------



## kacperunia (Mar 28, 2016)

totally love it!


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Photo credits to Jimbo604 from SSP.


----------



## buzzbuzzsteph (May 19, 2016)

Lots of new renderings of Cardero, which will be available this summer. More details: https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/cardero


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Absolutely stunning. 
If only it were 100m taller!

The lowrise at the site is completely demolished. 
Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This will be a very nice subject for photography.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Interior design.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The marble walls are gorgeous


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree. I also like the use of gray for the furniture.
Vancouver has such an impressive setting the evergreen landscape looks amazing.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Photo courtesy of Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Excavation Underway for 1575 West Georgia Street



> More than two years have passed since news first broke about the planned construction of a 26-storey, mixed-use tower designed by Henriquez Partners Architects for Bosa Properties at 1575 West Georgia Street in downtown Vancouver, and work crews have since cleared the site and begun excavation.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=212849&page=6


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=212849&page=6


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New landmark towers in downtown Vancouver win international design awards *
Daily Hive _Excerpt_ 
Jan 22, 2021

Two major tower projects recently completed in downtown Vancouver have won international excellence awards from the Chicago-based Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH).

Cardero at 1575 West Georgia Street, completed in 2019, is a 265-ft-tall (81 metres), 26-storey tower with 119 condominiums, and retail and offices within the first five floors. CTBUH awarded this project under the 2021 category of “Best Tall Building Under 100 Metres.”

This tower was developed by Bosa Properties and designed by Henriquez Partners Architects as one of the visual gateways into the downtown core along the West Georgia Corridor from Stanley Park.

It is considered as one of the starchitect designs in the growing cluster of innovative and unique tower architecture in the general area of the northwest corner of the West End and the southwest corner of Coal Harbour.

The LEED Gold green building’s main defining feature is its deeply angled, v-shapes of white steel that also serve the functional purpose of providing shading and privacy for the homes, and reducing solar heat gain. The origami-like shapes were inspired by seagulls and the hang gliders on Grouse Mountain.

More : New landmark towers in downtown Vancouver win international design awards | Urbanized


----------

